# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes its back Wennesday 9th November 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 so who will we see there this month


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sue and I will be there, need to collect my bits that were left over from the Evolution event. What a good day that was. Car sounds and goes a lot better, feels like it has more oumph with the air box top off the K & N. The quick shift does not feel any different, may need to read the instructions to adjust it.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Think i can make this one !


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes its back Wennesday 9th November 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 so who will we see there this month


On the wrong shift for this one .......bloody work aaaarrrrrrrrh  
All have a good evening cya next time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We might turn up if there's nowt on the telly


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

where exactly are you having this meet? im asking because i might be working in newcastle on wednesday afternoon and might stop by if its on my way home to edinburgh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

baz8400 said:


> where exactly are you having this meet? im asking because i might be working in newcastle on wednesday afternoon and might stop by if its on my way home to edinburgh


The OK Diner we use is about 25 miles south of Newcastle on the A19 just out side Hartlepool


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

ohhhh noooo sorry all im on the wrong shift


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

How far is the ok diner, from Newton Aycliffe any idea
i am working there for a couple of weeks, if its not to far i might pop over on wed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> How far is the ok diner, from Newton Aycliffe any idea
> i am working there for a couple of weeks, if its not to far i might pop over on wed


My other half works in Newton Aycliffe it is only about 20 mins away


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > How far is the ok diner, from Newton Aycliffe any idea
> ...


All being well,i will see you wed night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Great hope you can make it


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys..

Have u room for a little one?? I live in Stokesley. This would be my first meet 

Be good to meet some of you!

Bec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure have , the more the merrier


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks I will be there


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

can someone put the post code up for this diner please. im working in seaton burn today so i expect to get there when i finish work


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

TS27 3HH southbound on A19 [smiley=book2.gif] is this only open to TTOC memebers or can any TT owner attend [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi mate don't know the postcode but you cant actually miss it on the A19 and iv nt been to one yet not been hear long but peeps seem friendly and probably allow any TT owner to come and show there face and car


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi open to anyone the more the merrier.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry lads and lasses, i have just got back to the hotel, will be unable to make it, have a good evening


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just found this for those regulars

http://www.okdiners.com/ok-rocks-loyalty-club


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Sorry lads and lasses, i have just got back to the hotel, will be unable to make it, have a good evening


 Shame you couldnt make it when you where so close !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Just found this for those regulars
> 
> http://www.okdiners.com/ok-rocks-loyalty-club


Good find ! signed up already. 8)


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

unfortunately no dscounts on the mixed grill Mal :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just found this for those regulars
> 
> http://www.okdiners.com/ok-rocks-loyalty-club


Good find mate


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Just found this for those regulars
> 
> http://www.okdiners.com/ok-rocks-loyalty-club


Good find my man !!!!! .......applied for mine , now just need to get to the next TT  meet


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

markevo now just need to get to the next TT :P meet[/quote said:


> snap too much work :x


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

skiwhiz said:


> markevo now just need to get to the next TT :P meet[/quote:37mwd04o said:
> 
> 
> > snap too much work :x
> ...


----------

